# atomic led lights?



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Is anyone running the atomic led cab lights in a ford ? Just wondering how bright they are when they are flashing and how hard they were to install


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

There is a video up right now in the thread dissociative does great work


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

They are on a dodge, but they are the fords lights.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

only trick to install is on 2007 or older you have to reverse the power and ground wires factory....or they don't work....

then add 2 diodes and you can make the mirror mod happen at the same time....


----------



## whitee989 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just installed them on my 05 250. Still having some issues getting the running lights to turn off when the strobes come on. Atomic's instructions suck regarding the wiring diagram and how to wire up the relay. I got fed up after two days and had to put the project aside so I didn't break them.

Other than that, I think they look awesome and keep a nice clean look for the truck. The running light portion looks great. (Better than recon IMO)


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks for the replys


----------



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

Have the installed on my 2011 f350 and love them


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Dissociative;1384932 said:


> only trick to install is on 2007 or older you have to reverse the power and ground wires factory....or they don't work....
> 
> then add 2 diodes and you can make the mirror mod happen at the same time....


Could you elaborate on the mirror mod some more.I`m planning to get the atomics for my F250 and would love to have the mirrors flash.


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

I have them on my 2000 F350 (amber ones) and they are great. I have installed a few others with no problems. The wiring is very straight forward.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

I have them on my 09 F250 and they work fine, easy to install. I have the same issue that my running lights don't turn off when the atomic LEDs are on.


----------



## Loaderpusher (Nov 20, 2008)

I installed them on my 2007 F-250 and they look awesome. While installing them I left one stock one on and turned the lights on to compare and the leds are a lot brighter. Installation wasnt bad just time consuming. I think it took me longer to find the damn wire for my upfitter switches than installing the lights. My running lights turn off when the strobes come on, so i am not sure why other people are having problems with it.


----------



## whitee989 (Dec 20, 2011)

Update:

Atomic has two LED flasher modules in ciruclation. The older is a Whelen ULF44...It requires a seperate SPDT relay to be wired in to kill the running lights while the strobes are on.
They also have the new Atomic Flasher with has a Running Light (RL) in and and RL out. This flasher has the relay built in so is much more easy to install.

I'll be doing a full install write up after the holidays. Stay tuned!


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I have found them to be effective at night, but not so much during the day.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

whitee989;1391645 said:


> Update:
> 
> Atomic has two LED flasher modules in ciruclation. The older is a Whelen ULF44...It requires a seperate SPDT relay to be wired in to kill the running lights while the strobes are on.
> They also have the new Atomic Flasher with has a Running Light (RL) in and and RL out. This flasher has the relay built in so is much more easy to install.
> ...


The flasher I have has the RL in and out and it still doesnt kill the lights when the strobe feature is on.


----------



## 1982atm (Dec 20, 2010)

i have them and think they suck during the day but are very nice at night


----------



## whitee989 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here my atomic's with grille lights.


----------



## fire1brian (Jan 3, 2012)

*Atomic LED*

I just bought the atomic leds in red for my 08 F350. I do not have cab lights now, I will have to drill and wire them myself. Any words of advice, before I do.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

tuna;1389112 said:


> Could you elaborate on the mirror mod some more.I`m planning to get the atomics for my F250 and would love to have the mirrors flash.


email me...................


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Dissociative;1401542 said:


> email me...................


George,
I hope things have settled down a bit at home ---

I too have been busy -- I'll give you a call in a day or so...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Hambrick & Co.;1392743 said:


> The flasher I have has the RL in and out and it still doesnt kill the lights when the strobe feature is on.


if you did reverse the + and - in the harness then that may be why....in the newer trucks you DO NOT reverse the factory + and - BUT...in the pre 2007? trucks you have to reverse them..

otherwise we need to verify the flasher unit it breaking the connection via a volt ohm meter...

Greco.....yea...hes doing real good now....thanks for asking...on my way tomorrow to gather parts for a "secret build" heheheheh..


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

fire1brian;1401202 said:


> I just bought the atomic leds in red for my 08 F350. I do not have cab lights now, I will have to drill and wire them myself. Any words of advice, before I do.


hmmmm.......don't screw it up......

email me if ya need man...


----------

